# Jb 80



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2009)

There is this lube that I find to be very good. it,s called JB 80 i used it when I got my first cube. and I found out that it eats the plastic. but I used it for like 4 or 5 months. and keept using it and then cleaned it out. and used silicone i had not known that it eats the plastic. but the cube now cuts 45 degree angles and is very fast. but not my main speed cube. so I wouldnt not suggest using it in your diy unless you dont care for it but it can improve it I think


----------



## elcarc (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, that was all 1 sentence.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 24, 2009)

elcarc said:


> Wow, that was all 1 sentence.



+1


----------



## guitardude7241 (Sep 24, 2009)

Someone needs to get past the age of 12 and learn to type.


----------



## cubeman34 (Sep 24, 2009)

Post a video of the cube.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2009)

The point was not to corecct me...


----------



## Logan (Sep 24, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> There is this lube that *I* find to be very good it*'*s called JB 80*.* *I* used it when *I* got my first cube and *I* found out that it eats the plastic*,* but *I* used it for like 4 or 5 months*,* and *kept* using it*,* and then cleaned it out and used silicone*.* *I* had not known that it eats the plastic*,* but the cube now cuts 45 degree angles and is very fast*,* but not my main speed cube so *I* wouldn*'*t not suggest using it in your diy*,* unless you don*'*t care for it but *I* can improve it*.*



Fixed...I think. That was a LOT of errors.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2009)

Here is the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj7ifTeQnxs


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 24, 2009)

elcarc said:


> Wow, that was all 1 sentence.


Not necessarily. There's no period at the end of the "sentence." Technically, it could keep going.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2009)

Who cares if the grammer and crap was wrong? and why?


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 25, 2009)

As someone here once said, (I believe it was Stefan, but I'm not entirely sure) this is a forum, not a chat room. If you care enough about what you're talking about, you will take the time to make you post neat and easy to read. There's no worrying about rushing to post. People come and go on the site, and most will take the time to read and respond to a properly written statement/question. Correct grammar shows that you care. If you don't care, then why should we? You aren't likely to get a good response from anyone if it takes three reads through to understand what you're saying. I had to stop multiple times while reading your original post in order to actually understand what you were saying.


----------



## phases (Sep 25, 2009)

Ya know, it's really not that big a deal. There's no more a rush to read a post than there is to post the post. This is some 13 or 14 year old making a thread to - I assume - just try to be helpful.. not get a lesson in grammar. So his grammar sucks. Let's make a page full of replies telling him that!

You people are some serious nitpickers. Ya know, it's easy to look down your nose and hassle someone for grammar. Happens ALL the time on every forum by people who think just because they have better grammar they're more valid of a member, or somehow equate it to caring more. It's a lot harder to put up with people like that. So kudos to those of us that have to. I know several kids who are VERY passionate about some hobbies they have and that has yet to reflected in their grammar. And that would be because they are totally unrelated. 

There's one person here who was kind enough to make a decent reply. A whole page of people telling the OP they're better than him. Come on people. Relax.

/dons flame suit. Go for it.

OP: Nice cube, looks like it turns real well!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

phases said:


> Ya know, it's really not that big a deal. There's no more a rush to read a post than there is to post the post. This is some 13 or 14 year old making a thread to - I assume - just try to be helpful.. not get a lesson in grammar. So his grammar sucks. Let's make a page full of replies telling him that!
> 
> You people are some serious nitpickers. Ya know, it's easy to look down your nose and hassle someone for grammar. Happens ALL the time on every forum by people who think just because they have better grammar they're more valid of a member, or somehow equate it to caring more. It's a lot harder to put up with people like that. So kudos to those of us that have to. I know several kids who are VERY passionate about some hobbies they have and that has yet to reflected in their grammar. And that would be because they are totally unrelated.
> 
> ...



i think i kind of started it by saying the whole post was one sentence


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who cares if the grammer and crap was wrong? and why?



If you want people to comprehend the information you're attempting to communicate, YOU should care.

If your goal is obfuscation, chaos, and confusion, continue as you are.


----------



## shelley (Sep 25, 2009)

Argue all you want about whether it's right or wrong to be a grammar Nazi on a forum. The fact remains that writing with proper syntax and grammar is a useful skill and a habit that would you should pick up if you ever hope to be taken seriously. It's not something you do just to please your English teacher.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 25, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Someone needs to get past the age of 12 and learn to type.



Sure. But be less of a prick. If someone made a grammatical error in person you wouldn't be so rude. 

Phases; +1
Shelley; also +1

I'm not saying I endorse careless grammar, I'm just saying I endorse pricks who over react less.


----------



## luke1984 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who cares if the grammer and crap was wrong? and why?



It takes more effort to read without interpunctuation and capital letters.
If you understand anything about people, you know they are more inclined to not read your topic if it looks like a mess. Believe me, you won't get tired from hitting the Shift and "." button once in a while.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2009)

The grammar isn't bad. It is non existing! He was just to lazy to make it readable so he should get corrected on that and not make that mistake again. As you can see his later post are already better. People don't post these grammar comments to show they are better, they do it to make the topic starter better.

As many people have already said: "If you don't take the time to write it properly, why would I spent my time reading and answering it?"

I also have problems trying to understand what he wanted to say. Does he recommend JB 80 or not? It eats the cube, but he cleaned it and now it can cut corners very well? And what does he mean when he says "but i can improve it" ?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2009)

When i said i can improve it i meant. it can improve it. is what i meant and wow this was just supposed to be about the cube. and now its going like a huge grammer thread..


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> *When i said i can improve it i meant. it can improve it. is what i meant* and wow this was just supposed to be about the cube. and now its going like a huge grammer thread..



I'm not trying to be rude but I still don't understand what you're trying to say.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> As many people have already said: "If you don't take the time to write it properly, why would I spent my time reading and answering it?"



This. If you have that little grammar then my first impression is "this guy doesn't deserve much respect" and then I'm probably not going to listen to your advice, let alone try it. It also looks like you don't respect US enough to put a bit of extra time into your post to make sure it's legible. It's honestly hard to read if the entire thing is one sentence and seems like someone's train of thought. We all already have our own lubes anyway, so we're not going to put a ton of effort into trying to deal with a confusing post that might or might not suggest another one to use.

I mean, your original post is so confusing that I'm not sure what to make of it at all. Is the lube good or bad? When you say "i wouldnt not suggest using it in your diy unless you dont care for it but i can improve it" does that mean I should use it or not? What are you trying to say anyway?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2009)

Im saying if you dont care for you diy then try it! thats all im saying gosh just get over the bad grammer. okay! im getting sick of it. all do better next time gosh!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy you guys its fixed


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 25, 2009)

This is fixed:

There is this lube that I find to be very good. It's called JB 80. I used it when I got my first cube, and I found out that it eats the plastic. 
Moreover, I used it for about 4 or 5 months, and kept using it. Eventually, I decided to clean it out.
The cube now cuts 45 degree angles and is very fast, but still not my main speed cube, so I wouldnt not suggest using it in your DIY, unless you don't care for it, but I have reason to believe that it could actually hep your cube.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> This is fixed:
> 
> There is this lube that I find to be very good. It's called JB 80. I used it when I got my first cube, and I found out that it eats the plastic.
> Moreover, I used it for about 4 or 5 months, and kept using it. Eventually, I decided to clean it out.
> The cube now cuts 45 degree angles and is very fast, but still not my main speed cube, so I wouldnt not suggest using it in your DIY, unless you don't care for it, but I have reason to believe that it could actually he_*l*_p your cube.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Im saying if you dont care for you diy then try it! thats all im saying gosh just get over the bad grammer. okay! im getting sick of it. all do better next time gosh!



This last post you made was the "next time", but it was just as much of a fail as your original post.
Your so called "correction" of your original post was even more of a fail.

Is it honestly that hard to correct easy errors?
Nobody will criticize you for getting one little thing wrong, but we can't even understand what you're trying to say.

If you're a third grader or are just learning English, then fine, I understand. 
Otherwise, work on your grammar, it needs some serious work.

Edit: By the way, you may be sick of us being grammar Nazis right now, but we're sick of people flooding this forum with posts like yours.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2009)

Fine i will put it simple for you guys. JB 80 was a good lube for me. so go try it in your store bought cube happy now!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Fine i will put it simple for you guys. JB 80 was a good lube for me. so go try it in your store bought cube happy now!



Not quite, your grammar is still poor.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2009)

Fine correct that too.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Fine correct that too.



That sounds sarcastic, but then again, you probably don't know what sarcasm is.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow you suck you know that.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2009)

Rubiks560 said:


> Wow you suck you know that.


I'm not trying to start a flamewar. I'm just in favor of decent grammar. Your recent posts have all been sub par. I'm not going to bother post in this thread anymore, you should have learnt your lesson by now.


----------



## phases (Sep 26, 2009)

Rubiks: Just leave the thread and don't look back. You have to learn to ignore some of the people that go overboard around here. Happens a lot. For every reply you make, someone is going to have to make a smart ass reply in return to make themselves feel even cooler.

So again. Just shrug, say 'oh well' to yourself, and move along.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well...okay thanks man.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Sep 26, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > This is fixed:
> ...



That too?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> That too?



Poo. I didn't catch that one.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > *When i said i can improve it i meant. it can improve it. is what i meant* and wow this was just supposed to be about the cube. and now its going like a huge grammer thread..
> ...



i think he means that it improves overtime

hey man, just work on your grammer and these kinds of debates wont show up.
as for the lube itself, do you have a picture or something?


----------



## Kian (Sep 26, 2009)

Logan said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > There is this lube that *I* find to be very good it*'*s called JB 80*.* *I* used it when *I* got my first cube and *I* found out that it eats the plastic*,* but *I* used it for like 4 or 5 months*,* and *kept* using it*,* and then cleaned it out and used silicone*.* *I* had not known that it eats the plastic*,* but the cube now cuts 45 degree angles and is very fast*,* but not my main speed cube so *I* wouldn*'*t not suggest using it in your diy*,* unless you don*'*t care for it but *I* can improve it*.*
> ...



Not nearly perfect, but I wouldn't expect it to be. Very few people use commas correctly all the time. Pay careful attention to the section on comma abuse. It's an epidemic.

This may help anyone confused.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

Seriously, everyone just drop it. If you cant read his grammer, don't reply. I understood what he said, I was just pointing out that it was ALL one scentence. its fixed now (to a reasonable extent) so shutup about it.
*ON TOPIC*
How does the lube compare to crc or jig-a-loo 

Also, have you tried mixing it with anything? I mixed crc and jigallo together and got stupendous results.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 26, 2009)

Could we get a picture of the can? Also, your storebought sounds "clickety clackety"!(In a good way)


----------

